# Need help identifying plants.



## Unknown (Oct 17, 2015)

Would anyone be able to identify these plants for me, thanks for your input!


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

The first plant looks like red ludwigia to me. Don't know what the other ones could be. I'm sure you'll get lots of help here though.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

1) Likely Ludwigia Repens - needs more time in the tank to id
2) Dwarf Sagittaria or Pygmy Chain Sword (pretty much impossible to tell apart)
3) Blyxa Japonica


----------



## Unknown (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot for both your help!


----------

